# my new HT gear



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Any opinions?

http://www.velodyne.com/products/product.aspx?ID=14&sid=194r682e
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=451764


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bobditts said:


> Any opinions?
> 
> http://www.velodyne.com/products/product.aspx?ID=14&sid=194r682e
> http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=451764


An 8 with 1000rms.....I'd have to hear that


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> No DIY sub for you, Bob?
> 
> As for the Yamaha, I'd be interested to know the street price. At the retail price I'd pick something different, but that's largely due to the absence of Audyssey MutiEQ XT on the Yamaha. I'd like to try the Audyssey system after reading the threads about it over on AVSForum.


I was thinking that too. That's a ton for a receiver! I'm quite happy with my Harmon/Kardon AVR147 and it was very cheap. Granted, I don't have near the power that Yamaha has, but it does VERY well....efficient bookshelfs FTW!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

for a receiver, I'd do this..

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=10420&i=580TXS805B&c=4&tp=179

the audyssey multi eq xt is VERY worth it. Solid in the video department as well. 

But, the yamaha is definitly a nice piece, just quite expensive to not have audyssey.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I already purchased the gear in my first post. I wasnt looking for other options, but just opinions on the gear I did buy. Thanks for the good effort though. 

Normally I would do a DIY sub, but I have so many projects lined up already that I have no time for a sub project. The Velodyne looks better than anything I could make anyways.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

You would be hard pressed to come close to matching the performance of the Velodyne going the DIY route. I have had my Velodyne 12" sub for about10 years and it still works and sounds perfectly. Sounds great with both music and movies.

I also think that you will be plenty happy with the Yamaha. My last receiver was a Yamaha with an add-on Onkyo Dolby Digital Processor and a Harmon Kardon 125x5 component amp. I used the Yamaha to run my surrounds after I purchased the HK amp and Processor. However, it had plenty of power for at 65wpc and ran my mains for a while. I always view Yamaha as best bang for your buck in the receiver department.

I am currently running an Onkyo 7.1 receiver as a stand alone with my Velodyne Sub and I am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

oh I certainly didnt pay full retail. Not only did I get the items for much less, but I also got them tax free and free shipping. Gotta love military stores! I dont plan on going crazy. This is just for simple everyday use. I dont have a dedicated theater room. This receiver has all the options I need and then some. That is why I chose it.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

just FYI,

I got the yamaha for $597 and the velodyne for $489


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

what can that reciever do (that you need) that the yamaha rx-v6-- cant do?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> what can that reciever do (that you need) that the yamaha rx-v6-- cant do?


Well for one it sounds a heck of a lot better than the RX-V661/663. It has much better internals and overall quality is better than the lower end Yamaha receivers.

Clearly people didn't read Bob's first post, but I did. As I did I will say great choices Bob. That Velodyne is solid, and will keep you happy for some time, and that's a great price on the 1700. Granted its a year+ out and doesnt have DTS-HD MA or Dolby TrueHD, but still a great sounding option none the less. I know someone will be like "whine whine whine...the 663 does TrueHD and DTA-MA....whine whine whine." but fact is, it still clips passing video and still doesn't sound as good as the 1700. I'm sure you will love them.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

so my sub showed up today. From the timeit was shipped to the time I received it, it was less than 24 hours. How crazy is that? UPS ground from OK to CO. I know its not that far, but UPS isnt normally that fast. Anywho, here is some eye candy.











look at the surround on this 8" sub. This thing is a BEAST. Oh, did I mention that the entire thing weighs 35lbs?!?! This thing is also supposed to be able to drop to 28hz. We shall see as soon as the Yamaha gets here from Japan.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Send me that plate amp and I'll put that 1000rms to work on my IDMAX


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

haha dont you wish. My receiver is scheduled to be here on the 15th. Cant wait!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bobditts said:


> haha dont you wish. My receiver is scheduled to be here on the 15th. Cant wait!


Sweet action! Keep us updated!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome, bob 



Velodyne Acoustics MiniVee 
2 reviews (3 views/week) 
4.5 of 5 
MSRP: $ 800.00

Description: There's nothing small about the MiniVee when it comes to power or performance. The 8" MiniVee starts with Velodyne's highest quality Class D digital amplifier cranking out 2000 watts dynamic power and 1000 watts RMS. Look inside and you'll find a massive 12.7 lb. magnet structure, a stiff Kevlar-reinforced driver cone, oversized spider and vented pole piece. Add it all up and you have a sub that produces deep, loud bass with low distortion. All of this comes wrapped up in a stylish black pica matte vinyl wrap. So whether you're listening to music or movies you won't find anything else that combines small size, accuracy, and efficiency at such a low price


----------

